# Empfehlung für Netzwerkspeicher



## partitionist (24. Februar 2007)

Bei mir laufen 4 Rechner im Heimnetz, ich möchte Zentral NAS Server oder ähnliches zur Verfügung stellen, welche Möglichkeiten gäbe es da?

Ich habe mir gedacht einen NAS fähigen Router (falls es sowas gibt) zu kaufen, und dann 2x 500GB Festplatten anzuschließen so daß ich 1TB im Netzwerk zu Verfügung habe 

Also welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?


----------



## AndreG (25. Februar 2007)

Moin,

Von den "billigen" NAS-Geräten würde ich dir abraten dir bringen kaum etwas. Nen Router mit NAS ist mir unbekannt und wäre auch nicht sinnvoll.

Es gibt eine Anleitung auf http://netzwerk.thgweb.de/2006/10/05/raid_5_nas_im_eigenbau/ für einen Eigenbau. Wenn dann wäre so etwas eine gute Lösung. Dort findest du auch Test's von fertig Lösungen ala Netgear usw.

Oder bei zuviel Geld http://praxis.thgweb.de/2006/10/22/bauanleitung_buero-server_fuer_2000_euro/ 

Mfg Andre


----------



## partitionist (25. Februar 2007)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Produkten:

http://www.buffalo-technology.de/products/product-detail.php?productid=187

http://www.buffalo-technology.de/products/product-detail.php?productid=147

http://www.buffalo-technology.de/products/product-detail.php?productid=144

Welcher dieser Produkte sind empfehlenswert und wie sieht es mit dem erweitern der Festaplatte aus, ist es möglich später die IDE/SATA Festplatten auszutauschen?

Die TeraStataion Produkte sind nich schlecht, da man hier auf 1TB aufrüsten kann und diese jeweils 250GB enthalten, also müsste ich noch 3x 250GB oder denn 250GB entfernen und 2x500GB kaufen damit ich auf 1TB komme.

Also was meint ihr?


----------



## AndreG (25. Februar 2007)

http://netzwerk.thgweb.de/2005/12/30/die_glorreichen_sieben_nas_speicherloesungen_im_test/

Das ist nen Test der TerraStation. Den würd ich mir mal durchlesen. Zu den beiden anderen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------

